# Ruby and Molly due soon!!



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Ruby 







and Molly 








Due in 3 weeks ; bred 4 days apart...so excited but so scared at the same time....fingers crossed everything goes well


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck and happy kidding, fainters are beautiful little goats! Can't wait for baby pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone. . I feel like I'm still new to goats even though i was raised around just about every farm animal you could think of and I have owned goats myself for about 2 or 3 years . . . Ruby had an alergic reaction to her cd/t shot . . .never happened to me before. . . thank god it was just a mild reaction and I had some wonderful help from a member of TGS to help calm me down. I still have ALOT to learn but I am forever grateful to have everyone on TGS to help me along. I dont know where I would be goatwise without this forum. Thanks again to all on TGS.

Fingers still crossed everything goes well for the rest of these two pregnancies. . .one scare is enough for now


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

*Maybe sooner than i expected*

Lesson learned I will not try to keep any kind of record on my phone. Thought that I had conception date saved on my phone and when I went to find it when I thought we were getting close and NOTHING

I will be prepared next time ... but this is what we have now... shouldn't be long now


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty girls 
I have 1 due the 14th and 1 due the 17th so close together just as yours are


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

does yours have this discharge going on


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Maggie is due 3/14 and just started this discharge today.


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

maybe we can race and see who has babies first opcorn:


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

any day nowarty:


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm way too impatient for all this waiting stuff : ) 
Still no babies . . . Keepin a close eye out though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is waiting till you aren't looking. :-D


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

well still no babies so maybe I wasn't as bad off as I thought on the conception dates I'm predicting the 21st or 22nd:thinking:


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Ruby had herself 2 baby boys yesterday evening cutest things I ever did see and I couldn't ask for a better momma


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Well now we are waiting on molly moo to have her babies. Fingers crossed she is as good of a momma as Ruby. 
Happy and healthy is all I care about but....Maybe we can get a girl this time. I will be discouraged if I don't get atleast one girl : (
Cause I still have 1 more doe bred to the same billy. I don't know what I would do with 6 little bucks running around. 

I guess I will have to begin my training in banding and casturations... Not ready for all that just yet so let's all keep our fingers crossed for little girlies : )


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck! Hoping for a doe kid!


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the doe wishes nicole it worked Molly delieved her babies yesterday afternoon and everything went great we had 1 boy 1st of course then 1 cute little girlie its so funny cause Molly's babies are already as big if not bigger than Ruby's that are 8 days old. 

Will have pics up soon!!! Thanks everyone for all your support!!!


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

here's the new babies and their friends. still looking for names for molly's babies white buck with long ears and tan doe with white spot on top of head and black spot on right hip. I was thinking the name of the little girl deer in Bambi would be a good name since she looks like a deer almost but I can't think of that name. Can anyone else?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! They are all so adorable  We have fainter babies due in 10 days...cannot wait!


----------

